# Awesome african



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Anybody know what this is... This is an outsranding fish, labelled as a Altolamprologus compressiceps... I want one... NOW~!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is a.....Altolamprologus compressiceps.
















They are cool, thoughtful fish that move around rocks in Lake Tanganyika and pounce on prey with their large mouths.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Is that just like one incredible one... they dont all look like that do they, how big do they get?


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

They do look like that, The lfs here in cali gets them in, wild caught, 30$ a piece. their awsome fish, Puting 6 of those and 4 of the blacks in my cycling 75. They are beautiful fish.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

eatfish said:


> They do look like that, The lfs here in cali gets them in, wild caught, 30$ a piece. their awsome fish, Puting 6 of those and 4 of the blacks in my cycling 75. They are beautiful fish.


 wow thats alot of fish for a 75 gal ..... how big do the grow?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

acestro said:


> That is a.....Altolamprologus compressiceps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anymore info on size? do the males or females only get good color? Anyone breeding these in captivity?

sorry, you left me wanting more info


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

Actualy this will be my fist time keeping the fish. i believe they get up to 6-8 inches. not totaly sure. Im hoping out of all those fish i will get a couple pairs. If you think those are beautiful. you should see the black ones.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> That is a.....Altolamprologus compressiceps.


 lol - you beat me to it









heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok but do they all look like that one or is that one show quality?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it is safe to say that the one you posted was show quality, but I expect you can buy them looking much like this if your lucky


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that thing is impressive

looks alot like a frontosa, but diff color and more prounounced mouth


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

exactly... way more bad ass looking then your typical frontosa...They have these in charleston at tidelineaquatics.com, which specializes in crazy salt water fish and african exotics. If i had room i would buy some.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I prefer the look of the blacks ones. They look better cause they have white spots all over them. If you can, get a Savoryi. They look similar to those except darker and waaaay more aggressive. Here's pix of the black ones... http://www.ciklidi.com/galerija/galerija_t...ganyika_1.shtml


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont like those blacks anywhere near as much.. they look to dirty in those pictures at least. I would have to see them in person, i love the shape on both of them though.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

May be geographical variation in color (I'll look into it). There's also a 'calvus' species (next few pics);


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

See this website for breeding info (it's a challenging fish to breed);

http://www.gcca.net/index.htm?content=/fom...ogus_calvus.htm


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's a good look at how narrow they are:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I like this 'white Chaitika' variety:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And there is geographical info (all of my pics were the same species (calvus) ).

For example: yellow from Chilange Rocks...

or a golden headed compressiceps...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

vrey nice fish..but they do not grow that big if i remember right ..if i right the biggest they get is 4-5 inches..small ciclhid..but very nice


----------

